# Very slim fursuit ;3



## joink (Nov 6, 2014)

Hey anyone have a fursuit maker to recommend for a fursuit looking something like this ^^

http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2...ting_gathering_by_aoi_the_kitsune-d6pgb2e.jpg


Thanks!


----------



## Joey (Nov 7, 2014)

Not if you're a dude.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 8, 2014)

Try performing a search on the mainsite for 'slim' or 'tight-fitting' fursuit. Many fursuit makers have accounts, and many fursuiters provide links to them.


----------



## Shaloxeroligon (Nov 11, 2014)

The suit in question was made by Winfox (IIRC). However, he doesn't really do commissions, I don't think. My suggestion is to look around at fursuit makers, see if they do form-fitting suits (check their gallery), and ask them if they'd make a form-fitting or skin-tight suit for you. I'd specifically avoid saying "please make a suit like this one", though. It's a huge insult to fursuit makers to tell them to make a suit in the style of another maker.


----------



## pinkie (Dec 8, 2014)

I love that suit! It's always been a fave of mine. Good luck finding a maker!


----------



## Darazu (Dec 23, 2014)

Most suit makers make suits to fit your body, and will make it how you want. Which is why most require a duct tape dummy, so they can get the shape right.


----------



## Simo (Dec 23, 2014)

Hope you find somebody. I also prefer a more form-fitting look to a bulkier one; I suppose part of it depends on body type, and how comfortable you are with yourself. It's harder to hide any bulk in a slimmer suit, to be sure, but I tend to think they often look better.


----------

